# Coupons



## MARC Rider (Nov 27, 2016)

I have a couple of companion coupons and upgrade coupons I'd like to use before they expire at the end of February. My wife and I are taking a trip to New York in early January (Fri-Sunday). I've looked at he conditions on the coupons, but I still have a couple of questions.

The companion coupon is good for coach only. Does that mean it can't be used for a ride on the Acela Express?

They're showing a $49 Saver fare between BAL-NYP (or at least they were the last time I looked). Does the companion coupon apply to the Saver fare?

Another thing I might want to do is take the Acela Express and use the upgrade coupons to ride First class. I know we would ave to buy 2 Acela fares, as the companion coupons can't be combined with the upgrade coupons. You can't use the upgrade until 48 hours before departure. If we ride back on Sunday Jan 8 in the afternoon or early evening, what are the chances of available space? Any particular trains to look or or avoid?

Thanks in advance for the answers. I should probably start booking soon, Though Jan 6-8 seems to be a slow time for New York travel, as we found a $300 hotel room for $120.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 27, 2016)

I know someone will correct me if I am wrong, but I think a companion coupon may be used to ride the Acela Express in Business Class. (One was able to use the coupon about 4 years ago, however, I opted not to use it because I wanted to travel in FC)


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 27, 2016)

Reading the T&C, it doesn't say that it can't be used on Acela.

Unlike most trains, which have coach and business class, on Acela you only have Business Class and First Class. (There is no coach.)

A Sunday Acela has a low chance of an upgrade. Also, the coupons (both of them) must be used with a full non-discounted fare only! That means no discounts left like AAA, Senior or saver fare (which is a 25% discount)!


----------



## gatelouse (Nov 27, 2016)

Used a companion coupon on Acela last month. Worked 5 years ago, still works today!


----------



## SubwayNut (Nov 28, 2016)

The savor fares are regular revenue fares and can be upgraded on Acela, did it a year ago!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 28, 2016)

SubwayNut said:


> The savor fares are regular revenue fares and can be upgraded on Acela, did it a year ago!


Did the _savor_ fares have a regular flavor? ^_^


----------



## pennyk (Nov 28, 2016)

SubwayNut said:


> The savor fares are regular revenue fares and can be upgraded on Acela, did it a year ago!


I have upgraded saver Acela fares several times within the last year.


----------



## DoB (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm going to latch onto this thread to ask -

Do the coupons expire based on the beginning or the end of the trip? That is, can I use an upgrade coupon that expires at midnight on March 1 for a train that I will be boarding the afternoon of February 28 and riding through the night?


----------



## MARC Rider (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies. Just booked my trip. The $49 saver fares were all gone unless I wanted to travel at 3 AM Friday morning.  I got an $80 Value fare for the trip up and a $156 Acela Express Value fare for Sunday afternoon. No problem with using the Companion Coupon for the Acela. One wrinkle now that I'm a geezer is that I had to buy regular adult tickets instead of Senior tickets. That's $80 instead of $68 for the Regional trip up and $156 instead of $132 for the Acela Express back. (Yes, you can get a senior discount for the Acela on weekends.) But it was still a deal. I paid $36 more in fares than I would have using a senior discount, but saved $236 on the fares that my wife didn't have to pay. Had we both paid for senior fares we would have paid $400 for both our tickets, which was $164 more than what I paid. It might be nice to let us combine coupons with other discounts, like senior fares, but I guess Amtrak doesn't need the business that badly, certainly not on the NEC.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Jul 20, 2018)

I just discovered coupons, and I don't understand them. Here's one that shows up:

Upgrade Coupon

This coupon is valid for one space-available, one-way, one-class upgrade within the time limit specified on the coupon. The coupon is valid only on a single travel segment or leg and must be applied after a booking has been completed


What is this good for? How does it work?

Thanks,

jb


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 20, 2018)

Upgrade coupons are good to upgrade from coach to business class, or on Acela from Business Class to Acela First. They CAN NOT be used to upgrade to a sleeper!

You can also upgrade to those ONLY within 12 hours of departure. (Certain upgrade coupons allow you to do so within 36 hours.)


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 3, 2018)

DoB said:


> I'm going to latch onto this thread to ask -
> 
> Do the coupons expire based on the beginning or the end of the trip? That is, can I use an upgrade coupon that expires at midnight on March 1 for a train that I will be boarding the afternoon of February 28 and riding through the night?


Almost certainly the beginning. In my experience, when it talks about the "date of travel," it's going to be the day you board or start your trip.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 3, 2018)

More than almost - it is definitely the date of boarding the train or bus.


----------



## odjohnson22 (Aug 14, 2018)

I have two 10% off coupons expiring 9/2/2018 that I won't use. PM me for the codes


----------



## odjohnson22 (Aug 14, 2018)

I also have two Club Acela one time passes expiring some time in October that I'd be happy to mail. PM me your address.


----------



## odjohnson22 (Aug 15, 2018)

odjohnson22 said:


> I also have two Club Acela one time passes expiring some time in October that I'd be happy to mail. PM me your address.


The Club passes have been claimed. I still have the 10% off coupons expiring 9/2/2018; PM me, please, to use one.


----------



## Jersey Jeff (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm traveling on Acela this Friday Aug. 31. If anyone has any spare upgrade coupons handy, I'd love to take one off of your hands!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 25, 2018)

PM sent.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 25, 2018)

Do the upgrade coupons only work for tickets bought with points?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 25, 2018)

No, points or cash.

As Bill corrected, cash paid tickets only.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 25, 2018)

Ryan said:


> No, points or cash.


Thank you muchly.


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 25, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > No, points or cash.
> ...


Upgrade coupons can only be used with paid fares, not AGR redemption tickets.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 25, 2018)

Bill's the expert. What he said. Not sure where that "fact" got incorrectly lodged in my head.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 26, 2018)

Same thing with companion coupons?


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 26, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Same thing with companion coupons?


Yes. Also, no senior, NARP or other discounts on the paid ticket.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 26, 2018)

Just FYI, there are also some blackout dates with these coupons. Unfortunately for Jersey Jeff, August 31 is one of those blackout dates!


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 26, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> Just FYI, there are also some blackout dates with these coupons. Unfortunately for Jersey Jeff, August 31 is one of those blackout dates!


Good pick-up!



> Travel blackouts apply: Aug. 31, 2018; Sep. 3, 2018; Nov. 20-21, 2018; Nov. 24-26, 2018; Dec. 21-23, 2018; Dec. 26-30, 2018; Jan. 2, 2019; Feb. 15, 2019, Feb 18, 2019; Apr. 19, 2019; Apr. 22, 2019; May 24, 2019; Aug. 30, 2019; Sep. 2, 2019


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 27, 2018)

PRR 60 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Just FYI, there are also some blackout dates with these coupons. Unfortunately for Jersey Jeff, August 31 is one of those blackout dates!
> ...


Yikes, that's a lot of blackout dates.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 27, 2018)

True. But each one is around a holiday period that many people travel.

Labor Day, Thanksgiving, Christmas/New Years, Presidents Day, Easter, Memorial Day, Labor Day.


----------



## odjohnson22 (Aug 28, 2018)

odjohnson22 said:


> I have two 10% off coupons expiring 9/2/2018 that I won't use. PM me for the codes


These coupons have been claimed.


----------



## Ronbo (Aug 28, 2018)

I also have coupons available: 1 upgrade, 1 companion. First come, first serve! PM time my friends! ‍

Edited: Should have included that these 2 coupons are good through 03/30/19, 1-way, upgrade within 12 hours of departure.

Edited: Sorry, no longer available.


----------

